# Terminator 2 Schrift/Logo



## bloodmonsi (19. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab mal eine Frage! Ich würde gerne so ein Logo:







selber machen, nur mit anderem Text, aber es sollte schon so aussehen!

Hier noch ein Beispiel:






Ich hab schon gesucht hier im Froum, aber das richtige war noch nicht dabei! Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!

Thx im Vorraus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich denke mal, Du meinst den Chrom-Effekt in den Bildern, einfach mal danach suchen.

Suchbegriffe: Chrom-Effekt, gebürsteter Stahl, Highlights, Beleuchtungseffekte 

Gruß vom ALF


----------



## bloodmonsi (19. März 2004)

Ja, den Chromeffekt meine ich auch, aber vor allem das die Schrifft so eingedrückt ist, in dem Metall oder was immer das sein soll!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. März 2004)

Hier  oder hier hab ich mal was für Dich. Sollten noch Fragen sein, einfach nochmal posten


----------



## bloodmonsi (19. März 2004)

Ja danke, das muss wohl erstmal genügen! Ich werd mal ein bisschen rumprobieren!


----------

